# advise



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

where would u go for private cycle 
ive had a fresh and fet in royal


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Origin or GCRM in the north are your only options if you don't want to go with RFC. I know I wouldn't dream of going back to RFC ever again


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

babydust

Im with pat on this one, if i was paying for more treatment i wouldnt go through the rfc door's. have had 2 with origin if i ever was to go again would def be gcrm.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

why not orgin 
grcm is so expensive


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Babydust

if you look down the page there was a recent discussion on origin v gcrm. You will see peoples views there. Ive been to rfc and origin and would not go  back to either. Ive no experience of gcrm but it would seem they have  much much better success rates than origin. 

Good luck

katie


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

I was in similar deleima. ......... between gcrm an sims
I will never go bk to rfc esp if we payin!!

I have just decided today after ALOT  of consideration that we r goin to cycle with gcrm belfast I dont no y but I didnt even consider origin......I think becuase it got a lot of bad press an comments while I cycled in 2012 that it put me off........anyway clinic decided an its time to get prepared an positive for wots ahead     

Magic x


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Dr McClure is amazing though have u ever been to him


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls. I have been to both RFC and Origin.( 3 cycles and one FET) We had decided if our FET didn't work that we were going to go either to GCRM or Lister in London.  Most of those Dr's in GCRM Belfast are from the RFC (Agbaje, Traub,McFaul). The Drs in Origin also work in the RFC ( McClure, Joy, Williamson and Tang) It is both disappointing and true  that the results for Origin and RFC are poor in comparison to the likes of Glasgow and The Lister. If our FET had not worked we were going to London were the stats are much better.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Babydust

In my experience dr mcclure is a really lovely man. He did a transfer for me at origin. If niceness gotpeople bfps im sure origins success rates would be much higher . Unfortunately it takes more than that........

katie


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I dnt know if I agree I'm starting to think if it's goin to work it will work in any clinic what can they do different


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ive had treatment in Rfc, origin, GCRM in Scotland not new belfast clinic, sims in Dublin and recently serum, where a I just got BFP on 17th go    We've had to move on to de to achieve our dream, plus I had immune issues which needed treated.

At Rfc it seemed to me to be a one size fits all, which might work for some, but was never going to work for me.

At origin I had issues with some of the nurses, some lovely, some terrible, but the embryo quality I had there was poor in comparison to subsequent cycles I had in GCRM so I think you also need to factor in the skill of the embryologists.

While GCRM were streets ahead of Rfc and origin, sims were in another league when it came to immune issues.  So for more complicated case like mine, sims seemed to have best all round package.  

I've just been to serum and got a BFP. Early days but the combination of excellent, individualised protocol for my needs, latest in immune treatment, second to none embryology dept, plus fresh donor eggs (sims package was frozen) seems to have done the trick, for now anyway.

So while I agree it can be luck and I've no doubt the clinics like Rfc that I would write off in a heart beat have given many lucky ladies their BFP, I think if you're not straight forward, or if you've had a few BFNs and the clinic are just going to do more of the same then you need to move on.

Good luck, I hope all your dreams come true soon.

De x


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have cycled with them all, RFC, Origin and GCRM and even though I could not fault their care, I would not cycle with any of them again having just had a cycle aboard.
Staying in Northern Ireland is fine if you don't need any extra help for example immunes or even something as simple as some aspirin to thin your blood a little.
A one protocol approach fits all seems like the norm here and unfortunately  this doesn't work for all.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi gilly   
De x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Completely agree with gilly and de. I only had success when I left ni. Embryo quality was absolutely terrible with origin numerous times but at the time I thought the same as you. If its going to work it will no matter where we go. Even though i produced 23 embryos with origin!!! Rfc def one basic size fits all and wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. They wouldnt take account of my previous treatments and said this is how we do it here. They managed to get one egg. Wouldve had the same chance trying naturally that month. 

When I cycled abroad they ordered me to go to gp for blood clotting test which showed I needed a blood thinner.  This was based on them looking at my notes and offering me advice before agreeing to treatment with them. They were shocked that despite numerous cycles neither origin or rfc had EVER looked at my womb etc or done anything more than an amh test on me placing the problem with my dh sperm count. £1 aspirin and a free test from gp was all I needed in addition to excellent clinical care to get amazing embryos which resulted in my twins. Why did it not enter the heads of the professionals here who just kept saying we dont know lets try again for another £5 grand thank you. 

Gilly have just seen your signature.  Am so gutted for you but I know you are a strong one and will already be thinking of your next steps xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh my uve really given me more to think about!! I had my mind made up yesterday an now after readin thru im not so sure........

Gcrm belfast announced yesterday that they have got their first pregnancies usin new technology eeva which was only offered in dublin they are the first in northern ireland with this technology! 
Wud like to find out more information on this as I no they had carried out 7 et so I wonder how many were successful when thry say pregnancies! ? !


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

So lAdies guide me where Will I go - I've had one fresh icis and fet hubby low sperm me pcos - 
1st cycle 6 blasts 1 transferred neg
Fet 2 transferred neg


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Baby dust ur comment was like reading my own except I only had one fresh an no fet as we had no frosties
I have pcos an dh has low sperm count!!

Have u narrowed it down at all or done any research urself?


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm 29 hubby 33 
Thinking now lister grcm but honestly would prefer to stay in iteland


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Think thats why ive opted for gcrm over sims as even goin to dublin has frecked me out travel wise as im not use to big city traffic lol an I needa be  stress free for tx its stressful enuf on its own!!
Im now 28 an dh is 31 when we started we were always told we had time on r side but the yrs are flyin by!!
Even tho I'm still 'young' its been 9 very long yrs!!!


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ya Hun I totally understand - but what is the difference in grcm and orgin rfc so same docters etc


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Been for amh an seman analysis in gcrm belfast ...........
Staff lovely an receptionist very friendly and helpful
Not bk now to march (middle) due to work but I dont mind the balls rollin again!!
Very scared this time round.........I was nieve first time round was sure it wud work but how wrong was I..........scared it wont work this time either a more to the point its now or never as we have decided we will not put ours lives on hold an will have to accept we are just meant to have each other..........


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well doin more research between origin and gcrm 
There is 1./. Deference between there success rates in under 35 and also now they provide vision evo which is the same as evva . Also they use pisci too which helps with sperm .ive changed my mind again


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

the mind boggles with all this info. ..........
Wot is pisci??  

An origin wud be cheaper I think too??


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

i know magic my head is wrecked .. got my nk cells tested with gp on wed want to really give this go a real go


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

magic would they not take your hubby semen an from royal


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

No as its been 2years they need make sure it hasnt got worse!!
Nk cells ur own gp done? I thought u had to pay big money for this test??


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I did waiting on results ....told a white lie told them my consult wanted it done  I'm determined to have as much information it's the only way I find my coping


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

I've had 8 ICSIs and two successes.  I've been to Origin, Sims and the Lister.  If I had to do it all again... I wouldn't hesitate to go to the Lister right from the start.  No comparison.  Doesn't actually work out much more expensive and although it's certainly a bit more hassle.... it certainly wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. 

Leah


----------

